# Circuitos de activacion del TRIAC



## ezequielyo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola

hasta ahora me enseñaron a activar un triac con parte de la corriente que circula por la carga, y me pidieron que investigue sonbre metodos alternativos para activarlos, usando circuitos de baja tensión y las variantes de estos circuitos (ya sea ailado o no electricamente de la carga) y si pueden explicarme como funcionan estos circuitos

yo encontre este circuito y ya me lo explicaron:



me podrian dar otros ejemplos?

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## alexus (Jul 31, 2009)

la otra forma es dispararlo por un diac, que siendo groseros es lo que tiene el optoacoplador dentro, un "foto-diac".

alexus


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ademas del circuito del DIAC:







Tambien los puedes activar excediendo el voltaje maximo en los extremos, es decir si tienes un TRIAC que soporta 200V y le aplicas un pico de 210V el triac se encendera y pasara al estado de conduccion, este metodo casi no se usa por que es muy sencillo quemar al dispositivo ya que pasa a estado de conduccion de manera muy abrupta....


----------



## ezequielyo (Ago 1, 2009)

muchas gracias, hay otros tipos de circuitos o solo estos?


----------



## adri_chala (Ago 1, 2009)

Otra manera en la que se puede disparar el triac es con una variacion brusca de la tension entre MT1 y MT2 que en las hojas de datos aparece dV/dt y la causa puede ser ruido en la linea por cargas inductivas (motores, transformadores, balstro) trabajando que producen picos de tension en la misma y una manera de evitarlo es al circuito adicionarle en serie a MT1 o MT2 con la carga una bobina de choque ya como son en frecuencia elevada dichos picos actuan como una resistencia grande en alta frecuencia y como una resistencia despreciable en frecuencias bajas espero haberte sido de ayuda.
Nos vemos Adrian


----------



## ezequielyo (Ago 1, 2009)

gracias =)


----------

